# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Të ndryshme nga bota e gjallesave

## baaroar



----------


## baaroar

Canon EOS 450D, Sigma DC 18-200mm lense
ISO200 200mm f/6.3 1/400sec (4.272 x 2.848)

----------


## baaroar



----------


## Fleur Blanche

Unë këtë temën nuk e kisha parë më parë, dhe mirë që u 'shtyva' që të shoh edhe temat e tjera në këtë forum, për të kuptuar sa e pavëmëndshme paskam qenë që më kishin shpëtuar foto të tilla.

Shumë të bukura vërtetë, sidomos ato me fluturat, më qetësuan sytë kur i pashë.
Vërtetë që thjeshtësia nuk të zhgënjen asnjëherë...dhe po pate mundësi; të lutem, a mund të sjellësh të tjera të një natyre të tillë?
Do të të isha falenderuese. Sinqerisht më pëlqyen tej mase...

----------


## -BATO-

Shumë foto të bukura, por që nga koha që e hape temën ke sjellë shumë pak, vetëm 5 foto!
Presim të tjera.
.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Në fakt, kur sheh foto të bëra nga femrat, që kanë si objektiv të aparatit pamje të tilla - sado e bukur duket, në të njëjtën kohë ngjan si diçka e zakonshme nisur nga vetë natyra e femrës sesa e dhënë është pas fotove të tilla. 
Ndërsa, merr një trajtë tjetër në atë që transmetojnë foto të tilla, kur bëhen nga meshkujt  :buzeqeshje:  Dmth përveç një fotoje të bukur, transmetojnë edhe atë anën tjetër; butësinë, delikatesën mashkullore :-)))

Tek i shoh sërish, më vjen vetvetiu të them: Faleminderit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

..........................

----------


## CeLi

Ky vend ndodhet ne Akrotiri te Hania ( Crete , Greece )

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...45703037_n.jpg

----------


## baaroar



----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

.......................

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

....................

----------


## PINK

Baaroar, paske kanarine ti? 
Shume e bukur qenka, po dhe foto me pelqen. A kendon shume? lol

Ja te postoj dhe une kanarinen time. Kur e mora, nuk kendonte shume, po tani sic duket u ambjentua dhe nuk pushon gjithe diten. Jane zogj te kendshem shume. 
p.s. ka dal me sqepin jeshil. Sa kish ngrene sallate jeshile. I jep  ndonje cik ti ?  :ngerdheshje:  (kanarinat vdesin per gjethe sallate jeshile)

----------


## baaroar

Pink, po nuk e paske pregatitur për foto kanarinën?! Si pak zhuls ka dalë  :Gjoja:  ... puplat e pushpuritura.

----------


## PINK

I fola, ja krefa puplat  :perqeshje: , po mazallah se degjonte. E jotja ka marre poze tamam. Kesaj times, I iku truri kur ju afrova. Ka dal e frikesuar po, por Jo e pakrehur. lol

----------


## baaroar

Në vëmendje të Batos...



Kitara ime modeste, bileta e koncertit të Deep Purple në Tiranë më 4 mars 2007, si edhe një nga petëzat e kitarës që u dhuroi fansave Roger Glover nga platea gjatë koncertit.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

...................

----------


## -BATO-

Bukur Baaroar!
Kitara jote mund të jetë e thjeshtë, por ngjyrën e paska më të mirë se imja, se është kuq e zi..  :buzeqeshje: 
.

----------


## baaroar



----------


## Nete

Ajo me hene me pelqeu,e paske bere shume foto te paster!

----------


## -BATO-



----------

